# Besoin de vos avis



## virmina (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour a toutes (et tous),
Je viens ici vous demander vos avis concernant une situation délicate concernant mon agrément (et mes accueils).
Voilà aujourd'hui j'accueille 5 enfants A de 5 mois, T de 14 mois, B de 18 mois, J de 33 mois tous les jours, et L de 4 ans que les mercredis et vacances scolaires (avec dérogation nominative pour L). A et J sont une fratrie.
J'ai eu un entretien avec un très bon filing avec des parents pour juillet 2023.
A ce moment là J ira à l'école toute la journée. Seulement, le contrat est un contrat 5j/semaine et j'ai encore ma fille de 8ans qui compte dans les 6enfants sous ma garde exclusive les mercredis et vacances scolaires.
Donc en juillet ou en septembre, si je reste comme ça je suis complète (comme maintenant) mais avec 2 périscolaires, alors qu'en ce moment je n'en ai qu'un.
De ce fait, je me demande si je dois rester comme ça, ou arrêter mon contrat avec L (qui aura donc 5 ans en septembre 2023) pour pouvoir demander à la PMI une dérogation nominative pour J (c'est pas sur que je l'obtienne, la PMI m'a clairement fait comprendre que maintenant c'était au compte goutte). 
Ou si j'arrête le contrat de J (mais j'ai sa petite soeur a la maison en temps plein).

J'ai aussi une collègue qui déménage et qui a des contrats à caser chez les collègues, dont un ou je ne travaillerai pas les mercredis et vacances scolaires. Ce serait une bonne solution, seulement ça ne fait que reculez le problème car quand J partira pour de bon, je me retrouverai avec un temps partiel.

Que feriez vous a ma place ? Garder L ou J, ou les deux et complèter par un temps partiel de ma collègue ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses qui vont sans doute m'éclairer


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

La PMI va donner d'autant moins de derogation que nous avons déjà une possibilité à 4 ce qui est beaucoup mais surtout parce qu'elle n'a plus le moyen de mettre un garde fou avec les tranches d'âge.

Pour moi, mon credo est de toujours privilégier l'enfant qui est déjà chez moi, pas celui qui pourrait arriver... même si financièrement ça n'a pas toujours été à mon avantage.


----------



## Sbsb (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je travaille comme griselda,je privilégie la famille avec qui je travaille déjà (bien sûr si tout roule côté enfants et parents)


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Novembre 2022)

Je trouve excusez moi ! que vous avez les yeux plus grand que le ventre ! vous voulez toujours plus alors que vous avez déjà ... perso je m'engage avec une famille (surtout si tout roule avec l'enfant et les PE) mais ne cherche pas à évincer qui que ce soit tout le temps de mes contrats en cours ... ou alors je ne comprends pas votre demande ???


----------



## virmina (8 Novembre 2022)

Angèle, je ne le prend pas mal, sinon je ne demande pas d'avis.
Je demande car certaines de mes collègues me disent qu'elles arrêtent les contrats périscolaire quand elle en trouve un autre, surtout si le périscolaire peut aller a la garderie ou au centre aéré.
Donc je me demandais si ici vous faisiez pareil. Car ma périscolaire en septembre 2023 aura 5ans, donc l'année d'après les PE n'auront plus de remboursement et a ce moment arrêterons forcément le contrat. 
Je demande les avis car justement je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Novembre 2022)

Avant je faisais les périscolaires et çà pouvait aller jusqu'à 6 ou 7 ans ... mais qd je n'ai plus souhaité en prendre je disais dès la signature du contrat que je n'irais pas au de là de leur rentrée à la maternelle ! c'est dommage de ne pas avoir fait ainsi ! mais avez-vous un accueil périscolaire dans votre ville ou village ? car çà passe sans doute mieux auprès des PE ! en tout cas faites le bon choix mais les PE vont sans doute mal le prendre ils n'aiment pas qu'on leur force la main et çà peut se comprendre !!! maintenant qd c'est eux qui nous "jettent" il faut bien subir ...


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Novembre 2022)

Je privilégierai les contrats en cours pour ma part, pour l'intérêt des enfants déjà en accueil chez vous, et encore plus si tout se passe bien avec les enfants et les parents, et encore moins couper une fratrie que vous avez accepté au départ, le plus grand ne comprendrait pas... D'autant plus que vous n'êtes pas non plus en manque, je ne m'inquièterai pas de l'avenir, je pense que vous aurez de la demande au moment opportun.


----------



## Griselda (9 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi la première chose à savoir c'est qu'est ce qu'on s'est dit avec les Parents du perisco?
A t on dit que ça serait que la première année de maternelle?
A t on dit que ce serait tant qu'on jugerait adapté à cet enfant de continuer de venir chez Nounou?
A t on dit jusqu'à ce que Nounou trouve un autre contrat qui l'interresse mieux?

Dans le dernier cas cela veut dire aussi que c'est à l'AM de démissionner et perdre son indemnité de rupture et voire toutes ces ARE suspendues durant minimum 4 mois (mais ça si on n'en n'a pas besoin ça n'est pas grave).

Perso, quand j'accepte le perisco nous discutons avec les PE et leur dit qu'il sera important de rester dans l'observation de ce qui sera bénéfique à l'enfant et pas confortable à nous les adultes. Ne pas faire eterniser une situation parce que nous les adultes avons du mal à nous quitter. Car oui il y a un moment ou l'enfant a besoin d'aller avec ses camarades qui ont le même âge que lui.
Bien sur il est plus facile d'avoir cet état d'esprit si on n'est pas sur un accueil en horaire atypique car là le souci est que le PE n'a pas le choix, la garderie ne faisant pas ces horaires là.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Lorsque les enfants vont à l’école, l’accueil chez l’AM n’est plus adapté, ÉVENTUELLEMENT la 1ère Année


----------



## virmina (9 Novembre 2022)

J'ai commencé il y a 3 ans (le métier d'assistante maternelle), et a ce moment là, on avait dit que je la prendrai en périscolaire. L'année dernière la maman de J m'a annoncé sa grossesse et j'étais complète. Donc j'en avais parlé aux parents de L, qui me disaient qu'ils avaient besoin de moi car, la petite était susceptible d'arriver à 6h30 le matin (dans ce cas je devais l'emmener à l'école) ou finir a 19h. Mais leur situation a changé et ils n'ont plus besoin de moi le matin ou le soir.
La petite commence à s'ennuyer un peu a la maison. J'ai demandé ce matin si ils prévoyaient de la laisser chez moi l'année prochaine. Ils ont du se renseigner pour le centre aéré car on m'a répondue "le problème c'est que l'accueil périscolaire ne commence qu'à 12h15".


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@virmina

Faites *COMME VOUS LE SENTEZ*. 

Les périscolaires ça va un temps, tout au début, lorsque l’on n’a pas de boulot. Après il faut passer à l’accueil à plein temps ou partiel sans le mercredi par exemple pour s’occuper de ses propres enfants.

Les parents ne pensent qu’à EUX et absolument PAS à leur enfant puisqu’ils se sont renseignés au niveau garderie. Donc ils verront dans leur coin pour une baby-sitter, ce n’est pas votre problème. Votre problème c'est de vivre MIEUX et sortir QUAND VOUS le souhaitez en fonction des accueillis et de VOTRE organisation.

J’ai eu au début une périscolaire MAIS les parents me payaient comme un plein temps pour le confort de leur enfant. La disposition et le travail en plus, se paient ... point final.

C’est MON avis 😉


----------

